# JCVD newest movie titled... JCVD



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2008)

> Movie hero Jean-Claude Van Damme finds himself out of money, fighting for custody of his daughter and losing every good action role to Steven Seagal. In an attempt to escape, the aging star walks away from his shrinking spotlight and returns home to his native Brussels. But when he is thrown into a real-life hostage situation, everyone sees a side of Van Damme they've never seen before as he takes on the police, battles the perpetrators and creates a media firestorm that captures the attention of the world.
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/18100...mv-s.73078928-,10133660-300-flash-s.73078946-


 Hey the guy has got to eat doesn't he? http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/18100...mv-s.73078928-,10133660-300-flash-s.73078946-


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 22, 2008)

> losing every good action role to Steven Seagal



Had to double check  the url to see if this was theonion


----------

